# ! Weltrekordreifes Feuerwerk ! HEUTE UM MITTERNACHT !



## Erdnusskopf (17. Juli 2009)

*Die Videos sind Online! Alle in HQ und bei youtube geupped!*​
*World of Warcraft - Weltrekordreifes Feuerwerk - eine halbe Stunde vorher (youtube-Link)
World of Warcraft - Weltrekordreifes Feuerwerk - vor dem Crash (youtube-Link)
World of Warcraft - Weltrekordreifes Feuerwerk - nach dem Crash (youtube-Link)*


Aus dem inWoW.de-Forum. Vielleicht ganz interessant für den einen oder anderen Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> [ooc] - Kult der Verdammten
> 
> Um Mitternacht des 17.07.2009 auf den 18.07.2009 werde ich etwas starten, wofür man mich seit Wochen im Handelschannel als "wahnsinnig" bezeichnet:
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir gerade selbst einen Tauren erstellt mit dem ich mir das Feuerwerk nachher angucken werde. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Nein, das ist nicht mein Feuerwerk, ich wollte es hier nur posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (17. Juli 2009)

Hört sich nett an, vielleicht schaut man ja mal vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juli 2009)

wo ist diese stadt?


----------



## Djip (17. Juli 2009)

Cool!
Wenn jemand so freundlich wäre und sich für mich einen Gäste-Account anlegen würde,(ich kann laut Blizz keine mehr bauen) würd mir das gerne angucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Juli 2009)

Ist das erste Dorf der Tauren(nach dem Start) kann man nicht verfehlen wenn man dem Weg folgt


----------



## _pHobos_ (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich gleich nicht weg bin geh ich mir das auch mal anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (17. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> wo ist diese stadt?


In der Zone "Mulgore" auf "Kalimdor".


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juli 2009)

ok danke werde kommen.


----------



## WeRkO (17. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei, Tauren Jägerin namens Ysori wenn mich mal wer ingame nerven will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aportec (17. Juli 2009)

Huch? Wo ist denn der post mit dem Bild "Look at me, I'm an ATTENTION WHORE" hin, der vor ein paar Sekunden noch da war?
Ansonsten, schöne Idee, dass hier weiter publik zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Haramann (17. Juli 2009)

komme mit ohahihu =D


----------



## M3g4s (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemand ein Video macht wäre es Klasse wenn das jemand hier in den Thread verlinken würde für die die nicht dabei sein können


----------



## Djip (17. Juli 2009)

Jo! Video wär klasse.

Ich finde solche Events allgemein super. Auch beispielsweise Ingame-Schlachten, wo sich abgesprochen wird, wann sich wo in der Welt auf nem großen Feld gegenseitig geschmeidig schön geschlagen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stellt sowas ruhig öfters rein!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2009)

Ich stehe schon hier.. und ich muss sagen, große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (17. Juli 2009)

*WEHE ES WERDEN KEINE VIDEOS GEMACHT UND HIER REINGESTELLT !!!*

Sonst gibts haue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2009)

Ey wird kommen, keine Frage.. bin mal gespannt, was hier heute Nacht noch so geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2009)

Sry 4 Doppelpost, aber Ich bin hier der Liveticker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Moment machen die Leute Randale, und die Feuerwerkskörper können nicht verwendet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (17. Juli 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Aus dem inWoW.de-Forum. Vielleicht ganz interessant für den einen oder anderen Spieler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osspc11TRTg...feature=related


----------



## Kleipd (17. Juli 2009)

also ich werde auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen könnte amüsant werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juli 2009)

ich bin der lev1 taure der grade mal /dance schreiben kann....


----------



## Genker (17. Juli 2009)

Echt wahnsinnig viel los.

Habe vorhin sogar nen GM rumlaufen sehen oO...


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2009)

Riesenevent für Leute ohne Reallive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (17. Juli 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> Riesenevent für Leute ohne Reallive
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin die reallifelose kuh die grade im Startgebiet auftaucht xD


----------



## Genker (17. Juli 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> Riesenevent für Leute ohne Reallive
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn dann heißt es realli*f*e...
Ach ja was machst du dann im buffed Forum? Kein reallife?


----------



## Descartes (17. Juli 2009)

So Wegame läuft, hab mir schon nen platz auf ein dach besorgt, nurnoch warten das es losgeht.

Hoffe nur das ich richtig stehe xD


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Wenn dann heißt es realli*f*e...
> Ach ja was machst du dann im buffed Forum? Kein reallife?


 Oh mann, wie ernst sowas genommen werden kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. Juli 2009)

Da werde ich mal vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls es noch net vorbei ist...


----------



## Genker (17. Juli 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> Oh mann, wie ernst sowas genommen werden kann..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> gelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Süß.


----------



## Narlay (17. Juli 2009)

ich finde es klasse mal wieder soviele leute auf einen haufen zu sehn ,
zwar nicht so viele wie bei der Aq40 eröffung aber trotzdem genial 
respekt an den veranstalter.


----------



## markbergs94 (17. Juli 2009)

ich habe ein echt hammer bild gemacht^^
[attachment=8306:WoWScrnS...9_234536.jpg]
da bild war 15 mins vor mitternacht^^


----------



## boonfish (17. Juli 2009)

geht richtig ab...

...das Dach stürzt ein...^^


----------



## Descartes (17. Juli 2009)

steh auf den zelt schräg gegenüber und ständig laufen leute durch, hoffe das video wird was... :-/


----------



## Unfaith (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



name ist roterakete^^


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2009)

Top Event, geht echt in die Geschichte ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juli 2009)

In die Geschichte von WoW wird es wohl nicht eingehen... besser gesagt ins Guinnesbuch ^^
Naj mal schauen wann man das Event vergessen hat... nun haben wir ja 00 Uhr.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Naja, sooo berauschend ist das Feuerwerk jetzt nicht...


AAAABEEEER:

Diese Atmosphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (18. Juli 2009)

die ganzen kiddis die den /1 und /y channel vollspammen nerven schon.. ansonsten undglaublich.. nochnie soviele spieler auf einem fleck gesehen (geschätzt 300-400)


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> Naja, sooo berauschend ist das Feuerwerk jetzt nicht...
> 
> 
> AAAABEEEER:
> ...


meine meinung


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Servercrash? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juli 2009)

SERVERCRASH LOL


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

servercrash, lol
nurnoch chat geht


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basilan (18. Juli 2009)

Nice.. Nur gespamme und dann servercrash


----------



## neo1986 (18. Juli 2009)

Entäuchend.


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

Servercrash...


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juli 2009)

*Da wird sich Blizzard aber bedanken ^^*


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

Naja so dolle wars ja net


----------



## revzor (18. Juli 2009)

und da ist der server vollständig down xD


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

LOOOOL einfach so ausgeloggt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

Es wäre besser geworden wär der Server net abgekackt^^


----------



## Descartes (18. Juli 2009)

grr so ein mist xD


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

hey bin sogar schon in der charliste^^
bzw lädt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (18. Juli 2009)

es waren sau viele da 
und das feuerwerk war gar nicht so schlecht 
ich finde eine tolle idee
und danke dem macher war doch ein sehr amüsanter abend :top


----------



## Krinos (18. Juli 2009)

das war ganz gut schade das soviele spammer da waren war aber eig klar trotzdem n paar nice screenshots gemacht danke für die organisation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2009)

Für Weltrekorde sind die WoW Server halt nicht gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. Juli 2009)

omg scheiß spammer


----------



## Dr.Pepper (18. Juli 2009)

Die Idee vom event selbst war witzig aber es war klar das der Server dabei zusammenbricht ^^
Fands trotzdem sehr gelungen die Aktion


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

mich hat es gerade rausgehauen


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. Juli 2009)

server gelegt *löööl*


----------



## paranoiax (18. Juli 2009)

wir habens echt geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bilibishere (18. Juli 2009)

woohoo, war aber nice so viele^^

jez is er putt gegangen xD


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

wie gut server down gelegt hahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macbeff (18. Juli 2009)

SERVER CRASH XD
ich habs gewusst...-.-


----------



## Therendor (18. Juli 2009)

Naja schade wegen dem crash.. aber allein sone meute auf einem haufen zu sehn wars wert find ich..

Hat mich irgendwie alles bisschen an Wacken erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Also nicht schlecht.. 


Und hier sitzt der dicke Taure und guckt auf den Schriftzug:

Charakterliste wird abgerufen...
       [Abbrechen]


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juli 2009)

so video lädt grad auf youtube hoch


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn WoW Spieler eins können dann ist es Sachen kaputt machen, und das sogar bei solch einem firedlichen Event :X


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

wenn etz noch ein paar auf buffed in diesen thread kommen, wird buffed auch down gehen^^


----------



## Aragorn1994 (18. Juli 2009)

Kein Kommentar was passierte:
Feuerwerk


----------



## Krinos (18. Juli 2009)

ui die armen raider naja buffed foren lesen hilft und schützt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

so geht es gerade jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (18. Juli 2009)

Der Servercrash beweist uns, dass wir es gut gemacht haben.


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juli 2009)

*Dann können ja nun Bilder und Videos gepostet werden!*



*Achja.... Blizzard wird sich aber Kräftig bedanken!!!*


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> so video lädt grad auf youtube hoch


unter welchem namen hast du es denn hochgeladen?


----------



## Netdog (18. Juli 2009)

Sehr schade das die Leute immer spammen müssen und nicht mal etwas normal ablaufen lassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  alle spammer und Schimpfwortschreier sollten bitte nicht wieder einloggen... danke

Das hätte echt super werden können aber manche müssen ja alles kaputtmachen...


verärgerter Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

Ich werd auch nacher eins blogen das um die 5 minuten geht


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> so video lädt grad auf youtube hoch


es gab ein feuerwerk?^^ bei den lags garnet gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (18. Juli 2009)

Ob man somit Serverhardware schrotten kann? *Grübel*....


Wir sollten uns mal einen ganzen Abend frei nehmen und das auf jedem Realm machen... vielleicht gibts dann neue stabilere Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Haramann (18. Juli 2009)

ich bin als lvl 1 orc dahingelatscht xD durch brachland xD


----------



## Barbossa94 (18. Juli 2009)

Sind ja schon sehr viele leute da, die versammlung ist/war interessanter als das feuerwerk.
auf den fotos bin ich zusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (18. Juli 2009)

server abgestürzt und alle lv 1er char sind gelöscht^^


----------



## Larmina (18. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn Blizzard von sich aus schon keine tollen Events machte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (18. Juli 2009)

Argh ... Crash gerade als ichs endlich aufs Dach geschafft hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ein geiler Anblick, als diese Minitauren ... <3


----------



## Krinos (18. Juli 2009)

@ larmina  das bild hab ich auch werds vlt als desktop nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

hab mich auf den Foto gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abc666 (18. Juli 2009)

Also die leute die gerade gequestet haben oder ini waren freuen sich sicher xD


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Also die leute die gerade gequestet haben oder ini waren freuen sich sicher xD


 Ja ach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde ich aber gerne mal machen, so mit jedem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Wegen euch geht der Realm net mehr xD


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

hab nochn bild von der meute um etwa 23:30


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

garantiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paranoiax (18. Juli 2009)

leider hab ich höchstens 10 raketen gesehen bei den lags, aber geiler anblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

wieso machen wir es nicht noch auf einen anderen server? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juli 2009)

*Ihr müsst das eher GLEICHZEITIG auf mehreren Servern machen ^^*


----------



## Buddits (18. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich is mein lvl 5 Krieger den ich fix gelevlt hab noch da ;-D


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Wegen euch geht der Realm net mehr xD


Boah nehm mal dein Bild raus, ich bekomm da Angstzustände bei der scheiß Fratze.
Hab mich früher bei diesem drecks maze game so erschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Boah nehm mal dein Bild raus, ich bekomm da Angstzustände bei der scheiß Fratze.
> Hab mich früher bei diesem drecks maze game so erschreckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man so seh ich halt aus. xD


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

paranoiax schrieb:


> leider hab ich höchstens 10 raketen gesehen bei den lags, aber geiler anblick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wusste nicht mal dass es los ging, der chat ging so schnell dass ich nur noch irgendwann gesehen hab 'noch nicht feuern'^^


----------



## Verstärker (18. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8d1q5rt-lY


----------



## Haramann (18. Juli 2009)

ich bin der einzigste lvl 1 orc xD


----------



## Demyriella (18. Juli 2009)

Hier eins von nem Teil des Feuerwerks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (18. Juli 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Boah nehm mal dein Bild raus, ich bekomm da Angstzustände bei der scheiß Fratze.
> Hab mich früher bei diesem drecks maze game so erschreckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab seine Grafik mit Adblock Pro blockiert weil ich auch immer voll angst bekomm dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ka warum, vielleicht weil es wie eine Mischung aus Gollum und Hanibal Lecter aussieht


----------



## XziTe (18. Juli 2009)

http://www.***/pic,31958818/WoWScrnShot_071709_235505.jpg


PS: Kleipd NC zu dir, was du für eine SCHEIßE gespamt hast... Kinder wie dich brauchen wir, jawollya!


----------



## neo1986 (18. Juli 2009)

paar bilder

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/8d91qui2/...1809_000044.jpg
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ziumuw6x/...1809_000017.jpg
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/rkn5w366/...1809_000153.jpg


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juli 2009)

Feuerwerk


Da mein Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich hab seine Grafik mit Adblock Pro blockiert weil ich auch immer voll angst bekomm dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich mag das gesicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Feuerwerk
> 
> 
> Da mein Video
> ...



Geht nicht.. .Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Man so seh ich halt aus. xD



wow soxy ^^


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juli 2009)

Das angeforderte Video ist nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (18. Juli 2009)

Verstärker schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8d1q5rt-lY


Danke fürs posten, ist nämlich meins! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> wow soxy ^^


Danke, hast heute schon was vor, arr ? xD


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich hab seine Grafik mit Adblock Pro blockiert weil ich auch immer voll angst bekomm dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja da gibt es ja dieses minispiel im internet "Maze", bei welchem man sich im dritten Level total konzentrieren muss.
Ab einer bestimmten Stelle kommt dann eben diese Fratze und ich´hab mich damals wirklick zu tode erschreckt.


----------



## markbergs94 (18. Juli 2009)

du lebst aber noch^^


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn DAS nicht in der nächsten Buffed-show kommt, dann weiß ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (18. Juli 2009)

Server immernoch down ^^


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub wir haben Hardware beschädigt, vllt überhitzt oder so


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

villeciht auch in einer wow-show


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Danke, hast heute schon was vor, arr ? xD



omg es antwortet Q.Q ich hab angst xD


----------



## Verstärker (18. Juli 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Danke fürs posten, ist nämlich meins!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo ist auch net meins nur hab gesucht gefunden und wollte es sofort reinstellen


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Server immernoch down ^^


Nur wegen euch ! Ich wollte gerade 25er Kammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! xD


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> du lebst aber noch^^


bin wieder auferstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Kleipd schrieb:


> villeciht auch in einer wow-show


Jop


----------



## Roxen (18. Juli 2009)

hier noch ein danke von nem raider xD


----------



## Dietrich (18. Juli 2009)

Schade, das die asoziale WoW Community mit ihrem Verhalten mal wieder alles zunichte gemacht hat!  
Man muss ja unbedingt die Channesl voll spammen, usw.

Trotzdem danke für den Versuch mal ein nettes Event zu starten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## DaaVee (18. Juli 2009)

einfach hammer


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Roxen schrieb:


> hier noch ein danke von nem raider xD


Oh, sorry xD


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> omg es antwortet Q.Q ich hab angst xD


haste denn jetzt was vor ? Wir können paar raids machen xD !


----------



## Krinos (18. Juli 2009)

sry an die raider aber das konnte man sich nicht entgehen lassen das war PFLICHT!!!111 einseinself


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich habe nur drei Raketen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyriella (18. Juli 2009)

muss ich dir leider recht geben dietrich... hätte man mehr auf den veranstalter und seinen helfern gehört wäre der server jetzt noch on und wir hätten einen wunderschönen abend gehabt...


----------



## Erdnusskopf (18. Juli 2009)

Kleipd schrieb:


> also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich habe nur drei Raketen gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann freu dich auf das Video, ich wandel es gerade um!


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. Juli 2009)

ein "zauber der globalen stille" wäre das optimale gewesen *gg*


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Sowas sollte öfters gemacht werden!......Server crashen meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

WIeder on


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Das die Server sowas net aushalten wundert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Dann freu dich auf das Video, ich wandel es gerade um!



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Fehlermeldung beim Login..


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE
blizzard pennt mal wieder


----------



## Roxen (18. Juli 2009)

so server wieder on ich glaub ich schau ma vorbei


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> haste denn jetzt was vor ? Wir können paar raids machen xD !



em...xD ich muss.......sonnenbaden =D

serverl ebt wieder ^^


----------



## Krinos (18. Juli 2009)

habn paar bilder mal verlinkt


----------



## Krinos (18. Juli 2009)

oh nur eins naja^^


----------



## Netdog (18. Juli 2009)

/sign Demyriella, aber leider müssen viele idioten immer alles kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hatte mich shcon gefreut auf ein schönes event und en bissl spass...

aber nein Spammer und Leute die mit beleidigungen umsichwerfen und ein Servercrash... sehr toll gemacht an die Idioten. Alle die gespammt haben bitte mal alle ihre Chars löschen und den Acc einfrieren... Danke.


Gruß


----------



## Haramann (18. Juli 2009)

meine fankurve <3 wa geil
ach ja: bin der orc xD


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

http://movies.universal-pictures-internati...n/meinzwilling/

ALLE MACHEN!^^


----------



## markbergs94 (18. Juli 2009)

tipp: frag gms ob sie helfen die spammer zu bannen damit die den server nicht schrotten und komm dann mal auf nazjatar weil da ist es bestimmt besser


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> http://movies.universal-pictures-internati...n/meinzwilling/
> 
> ALLE MACHEN!^^


Öhm, und was soll das sein ? xD


----------



## DaaVee (18. Juli 2009)

styleo
diese sachen gehören nicht in diesesforum !


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

Es geht weiter!!!!!111


----------



## Buddits (18. Juli 2009)

Geht wieder!


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> http://movies.universal-pictures-internati...n/meinzwilling/
> 
> ALLE MACHEN!^^




FU, ich bin fast gestorben!-.- xD


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die Seite offen gehabt und war in diesem Thread als ich irgendeinen schrei oder ähnliches gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir war nämlich iwie klar das iwas ähnliches kommt


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

jetzt tut mein Bauch weh und ich zittere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Na gut ehh... Sichärlich!


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

geile leistung, sieht echt super aus.. vorallem kann ich jetzt schreiben.. und gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wegen doublescreen, ihr seid top!


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> FU, ich bin fast gestorben!-.- xD


Omg... ich auch....


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

tut mir leid musste sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *freu*


----------



## Larmina (18. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Omg... ich auch....


Was ist das? Ich hab Angst mir das anzugucken >.<


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

hey das Feuerwerk geht ja weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Was ist das? Ich hab Angst mir das anzugucken >.<



ist nicht so schlimm glaub mir


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Was ist das? Ich hab Angst mir das anzugucken >.<


Da ist ein kleines Kind als Geist im hintergrund, ist net soo schlim aber naja ^^


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Na gut ehh... Sichärlich!


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

haben ja auch nur gescherzt


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

da wirft sogar ein GM mit feuerwerk um sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Djip schrieb:


> Na gut ehh... Sichärlich!


buuhh !!! ^^

Ist das Feuerwerk noch ? Ich komme ^^


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

jop


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

ich seh den gm net >.<


----------



## Tokenlord (18. Juli 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Naja da gibt es ja dieses minispiel im internet "Maze", bei welchem man sich im dritten Level total konzentrieren muss.
> Ab einer bestimmten Stelle kommt dann eben diese Fratze und ich´hab mich damals wirklick zu tode erschreckt.


Jop... und es kommt ein greller Schrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel das nie wenn du vorher laut Musik gehört hast. Ich bin mit meinem Stuhl zurückgeschreckt und habe ein Regalbrett rausgerissen xD


----------



## Runus (18. Juli 2009)

Einfach nur Göttlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da wirft sogar ein GM mit feuerwerk um sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo???


----------



## Arkanoss (18. Juli 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> FU, ich bin fast gestorben!-.- xD


 nich nur du ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mich auch derbe erschreckt ... hat derbe auf den bildschirm gestaart und gesucht und headset auf un sound war auch relative normal laut.... und bääm böse herzinfakt.. zum mindestens fast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> wo???


Hinter dir ! buuhh !! ^^


----------



## DaaVee (18. Juli 2009)

als das feuerwek weiter ging 
war es wunderschön 
ein guter und freudiger abend


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

hey da ist ne blaue welle um die stadt rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genial was der gm da macht, kenne den effekt schon von einem event auf meinem server


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Hinter dir ! buuhh !! ^^



HIILFEE *schrei* =( du gemeiner xD
mag foto von gm haben !!


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> HIILFEE *schrei* =( du gemeiner xD
> mag foto von gm haben !!


HAHAHA !! ^^
Ich auch foto sehen will ^^


----------



## Runus (18. Juli 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> als das feuerwek weiter ging
> war es wunderschön
> ein guter und freudiger abend



Ganz deiner Meinung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Hey, ich aktivier morgen meinen Account wieder und dann machen wir die ganze Sache auf Destromath, oder Madmortem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> http://movies.universal-pictures-internati...n/meinzwilling/
> 
> ALLE MACHEN!^^


O.o Duuuuuu.... Popogesicht xD


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

gn steht im taurenhaufen neben dem lagerfeuer


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> O.o Duuuuuu.... Popogesicht xD


Keine Beleidigungen xDD


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

der gm macht jetzt feuerwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (18. Juli 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Keine Beleidigungen xDD


*indieeckestellundschäm*


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

GEIL ICH WAR MITM GM INNER GRUPPE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

D


----------



## DaaVee (18. Juli 2009)

wenn das doch öfter wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxen (18. Juli 2009)

na super hugo2000 hat sich mit seinem chopper mit mir auf den weg nach mulgore verfahren xD


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> GEIL ICH WAR MITM GM INNER GRUPPE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warste auch schonmal mit nem GM Chopper gefahren ? xD

Ich schon.... ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD5DE4ospBg


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> GEIL ICH WAR MITM GM INNER GRUPPE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war ich schon 2 mal und dieses mal net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wird gemosht..


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

So war lustig, bin aber etz mal weg.
Viel spaß noch...


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

Das war einfach nur ENDGEIL. Jetzt weiss ich wieder was ich an diesem Spiel so mag, trotz all dem Mist den BLizz gebaut hat / bauen wird, aber wie heissts so schön, NIEMAND IST PERFEKT!


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

was jetzt fehlt ist die ingame mukke


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> So war lustig, bin aber etz mal weg.
> Viel spaß noch...


bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

Achja, gute Nacht @ buffed, und an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

Wie? Also das Feuerwerk danach wurde von einem GM gemacht? Und wisst ihr den namen vom GM damit ich das auch in mein blog dazu schreiben kann?


----------



## Roxen (18. Juli 2009)

ah gleich da , da bin ich ja mal gespannt ^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie? Also das Feuerwerk danach wurde von einem GM gemacht? Und wisst ihr den namen vom GM damit ich das auch in mein blog dazu schreiben kann?


Der GM hieß Eike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (18. Juli 2009)

Einfach GEIL


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Na gut ehh... Sichärlich!


----------



## mvposse (18. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Bin dabei, Tauren Jägerin namens Ysori wenn mich mal wer ingame nerven will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist doch meine liebe oder?


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Als Ally darf man nichtmal gucken..... kommen gleich die Kiddie Hordies und killn ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Und dann zu 3 !


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gn steht im taurenhaufen neben dem lagerfeuer



Hast du ein foto von ihm? bitte will ein foto haben =( 
oder hat ein anderer ein foto von ihm gemacht?


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie? Also das Feuerwerk danach wurde von einem GM gemacht? Und wisst ihr den namen vom GM damit ich das auch in mein blog dazu schreiben kann?


hieß Nomerianna, Tauren Schamanin


----------



## DaaVee (18. Juli 2009)

der server crasch war ganz gut , jetzt sind all die spammer weg und die allys werden auch in ruhe gelassen


----------



## Roxen (18. Juli 2009)

allys in ruhe? naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

ne die werden immer noch angegriffen


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Kann jemand mal der Horde sagen dass die aufhören sollen mich zu killn ? oder wenigstens dass die nicht zu 5 es machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie? Also das Feuerwerk danach wurde von einem GM gemacht? Und wisst ihr den namen vom GM damit ich das auch in mein blog dazu schreiben kann?



ich weis wie er in echt heist!!

Nomerianna! 
wennst mir net glaubst kann dir foto schicken


----------



## DaaVee (18. Juli 2009)

naja ich gehe jetzt off
war ein schöner abend
naja tut mir leid für die allyys die das erlebnis nicht ganz mit verfolgen konnten
wegen idioten die auf mächtig tun müssen 
viel spaß noch


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> Hast du ein foto von ihm? bitte will ein foto haben =(
> oder hat ein anderer ein foto von ihm gemacht?


http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/9254/21462321.jpg


----------



## Demyriella (18. Juli 2009)

Sodele.... das war mein erstes Event das nicht von Blizz kam und ich kann nur sagen:

WOW... 

es war nur noch genial.. Danke an den Veranstalter und seinen Helfern..

Hier noch ein Bildchen von den gefühlten dreihundertausend die ich gemacht habe und alle gleich aussehen^^


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

auf nach Donnerfels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Kleipd schrieb:


> auf nach Donnerfels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dann Loiews killn xD !


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/9254/21462321.jpg



oh man, geiles Interface^^


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/9254/21462321.jpg




boa echt geil! vielen dank! =) *verbeug*


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> oh man, geiles Interface^^


nicht ganz fertig im moment, gibt keine aktuelle version von spartan ui also ist die minimap nicht unten in der mitte



styleo schrieb:


> boa echt geil! vielen dank! =) *verbeug*


kein problem


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

Toll.. genau mein Server.. aber grade erst gelesen -__-


Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Als Ally darf man nichtmal gucken..... kommen gleich die Kiddie Hordies und killn ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm k.. dann bin ich ja doch ganz froh dass ich nich hin bin..


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Na gut ehh... Sichärlich!


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/9254/21462321.jpg



Lol... wie heißt das Interface von dir?
Bzw. wo bekommt man das ^^


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Lol... wie heißt das Interface von dir?
> Bzw. wo bekommt man das ^^


spartan ui

http://spartanui.com/


----------



## noizycat (18. Juli 2009)

So, nach dem Absturz ging es ja direkt gesittet zu ... und es ist doch noch das richtig geniale Feuerwerk gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit GM Power ... *gg* Sehr nice!


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> spartan ui
> 
> http://spartanui.com/



Perfekto, danke :=


----------



## Feindflieger (18. Juli 2009)

Jo nach dem Crash wurde es richtig toll. Das sind tolle screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (18. Juli 2009)

Das Video vom richtigen Feuerwerk ist online!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKUSFaNa4F4


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

noch ein pic wo gm schreibt =) *nich sehr interessant aber trotzdem xD*


----------



## Descartes (18. Juli 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Das Video vom richtigen Feuerwerk ist online!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKUSFaNa4F4



Mein Video ist leider noch in der mache und ist mit dem servercrash, währ gut wenn ich meins drin habe das du deins als Videoantwort reinsetzt.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> noch ein pic wo gm schreibt =) *nich sehr interessant aber trotzdem xD*


Zumal man es nicht entziffern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerroX (18. Juli 2009)

Das Event war wirklich der hammer ! Ich werde später ein paar Bilder hinzufügen ;-)


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juli 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> [....]


*auf den Chat schiel* 
Öi.. stiefeln da grad Hordler durch Stormwind? *einloggen geh*


----------



## TheStormrider (18. Juli 2009)

Jo ein Vid wär nice nachm Crash mit ordentlich Sound....Hab den voll verpennt anzumachen. Denke da hab ich was verpasst ohne Ton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Na gut ehh... Sichärlich!


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/user/444297/blog/view/1972493677

Hier ein blog ein trag für alle die es verpasst haben mit nem kleinen video noch dazu, nichts besonderes aber villeicht drotzdem interessant für manche


----------



## markbergs94 (18. Juli 2009)

mondkuh du blöde sau^^


----------



## 2boon4you (18. Juli 2009)

Ich war dabei ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2009)

Boah das feuerwerk war toll selbst ein gm war da^^


----------



## Kleipd (18. Juli 2009)

schade das es  vorbei ist solche events sollte es öfters geben


----------



## Krinos (18. Juli 2009)

jo also wenn ihr auf dem server nochmehr solcher events macht erstell ich mir da vlt n char muss mich dann halt an rp gewöhnen aber das passt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

ich fands echt gelungen . mir war so verdammt langweilig am abend und dann kam das Event und mir gings wieder gut =)


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. Juli 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> mondkuh du blöde sau^^




wat is los????


----------



## Verstärker (18. Juli 2009)

War aufjedenfall klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , einzig behinderte war das paar idioten nicht die allys in ruhe lassen konnten -_-


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Verstärker schrieb:


> War aufjedenfall klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das waren halt die Kiddies ^^


----------



## Roxen (18. Juli 2009)

Verstärker schrieb:


> War aufjedenfall klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja leider , aber es gibt halt immer so welche


----------



## TheStormrider (18. Juli 2009)

@Vitany2910

Darf ich das Bild auch nehmen? Wenn nich nehm ichs wieder aus der Sig raus.


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. Juli 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> @Vitany2910
> 
> Darf ich das Bild auch nehmen? Wenn nich nehm ichs wieder aus der Sig raus.




klar gerne, freut mich, wenns anklang findet :-)))


----------



## Feindflieger (18. Juli 2009)

Das Signaturpic fetzt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhams (18. Juli 2009)

Das Feuerwerk war Geil. Hab das hier erst um 0:38 gelesen. War aber immer noch schwer was los.

Kann mir einer sagen wie man ingame Videos drehen kann?


Gruß
Rhams


----------



## TheStormrider (18. Juli 2009)

z.B mit Fraps müsste es gehen!

Bei mir gehts aber nich...bricht immer nach 20s ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante edith ruft: (nein nicht First), sonders 200. Beitrag von mir =D


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. Juli 2009)

rhams schrieb:


> Das Feuerwerk war Geil. Hab das hier erst um 0:38 gelesen. War aber immer noch schwer was los.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wie man ingame Videos drehen kann?
> 
> ...


http://tinyurl.com/n437r9


----------



## Dietrich (18. Juli 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> @Vitany2910
> 
> Darf ich das Bild auch nehmen? Wenn nich nehm ichs wieder aus der Sig raus.



Darf ich mich dem anschliessen!^^

MfG


----------



## Erdnusskopf (18. Juli 2009)

rhams schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie man ingame Videos drehen kann?


Ich habe mich 'fraps' gearbeitet.


----------



## Krinos (18. Juli 2009)

so habs auch in meiner signa sry das ich nich gefragt hab scheint ja aber ok zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (18. Juli 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Darf ich mich dem anschliessen!^^
> 
> MfG




wems gefällt, kanns gern nutzen :-)


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> wems gefällt, kanns gern nutzen :-)



Dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (18. Juli 2009)

So viel Spaß noch am(son blödsinn natürlich "beim"...aber ich lass es mal stehen) Feiern. Bin bissle Müde (jaja am feiern) werd hier morgen nochmal reinschaun ^^


----------



## Erdnusskopf (18. Juli 2009)

Und das letzte Video vom Feuerwerk. Dieses hier ist *nach* dem Crash aufgenommen (so ab ~0:33 Uhr). youtube rendert das Video noch auf HQ - die Qualität wird also noch besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1ukBb_wCgM


----------



## Verstärker (18. Juli 2009)

So gn8 leuts hoffe mal das sowas wieder kommt
Bye


----------



## Descartes (18. Juli 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Und das letzte Video vom Feuerwerk. Dieses hier ist *nach* dem Crash aufgenommen (so ab ~0:33 Uhr). youtube rendert das Video noch auf HQ - die Qualität wird also noch besser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Endlich fertig.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIX8bWrMyGU
vor dem server crash leider bisl verschnitten :-(


----------



## Shizo. (18. Juli 2009)

les unter den videos immer was von "war lustig mit dem GM" was war denn los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (18. Juli 2009)

Danke für das Bild! War aber auch echt geil!


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> les unter den videos immer was von "war lustig mit dem GM" was war denn los?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es war ein GM da =) und der hat auch die blaue welle ausenrum gemacht ^^


----------



## Aitaro (18. Juli 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Endlich fertig.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIX8bWrMyGU
> vor dem server crash leider bisl verschnitten :-(




wie heisstn das lied? ^__^

im video steht nix dabei oder ich bin blind ^^ ..


 PM pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satarion (18. Juli 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> wie heisstn das lied? ^__^
> 
> im video steht nix dabei oder ich bin blind ^^ ..
> 
> ...




Gibt es nicht auch ein Programm mit dem man die Musik von einem Video runterladen kann?
Weis gerade nicht den namen, aber vielleicht kann ja wer nen Link reinstellen


----------



## Feindflieger (18. Juli 2009)

zwar offtopic, aber wie bekam man nochma ein bild in die signatur?


War ja auch mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (18. Juli 2009)

ich war bis 3 minuten davor dabei dann war mein inet 20 minuten weg -.-


----------



## vivec (18. Juli 2009)

hmm... schade, dass ich das hier jetzt erst gesehen habe... aber leider bisschen zuspät^^ aber die videos sehen ganz gut aus. muss hier mal öfters im forum sein xD


----------



## Brainfreeze (18. Juli 2009)

Schade, habs erst um 2 Uhr gelesen ._.
Wenn sich genug Helfer finden würden könnte man sowas auf der Nachtwache machen, der Server könnt etwas mehr Leben brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alleine soviel Feuerwerk farmen wär hart oô


----------



## Phelps023 (18. Juli 2009)

Ist ja voll Langweilig.


----------



## noizycat (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich nix falsch gemacht habe, gibts hier meine ...



*--- Screenshots vom Event ---*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Wenn ich nix falsch gemacht habe, gibts hier meine ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast was falsch gemacht xD


----------



## Runus (18. Juli 2009)

Ja muss man sagen, war ne wirklich geile Aktion!

Und ich kann sagen "Ich war dabei!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (18. Juli 2009)

Es war geil, einfach nur geil.
Danke an meine Tauren Südkurve (die auf dem Dach) für die Party Stimmung xDDD
War einfach nur hamma. Da sieht man was man in WoW noch so machen kann.


----------



## noizycat (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> hast was falsch gemacht xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> Es war geil, einfach nur geil.
> Danke an meine Tauren Südkurve (die auf dem Dach) für die Party Stimmung xDDD
> War einfach nur hamma. Da sieht man was man in WoW noch so machen kann.




wenn das du bist auf dem foto dann stand ich direkt neben dir =)


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

Jop, wie ich schon schrieb, war einfach nur hammer geil, aber ikke bin ja eh für solche Aktionen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## styleo (18. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Jop, wie ich schon schrieb, war einfach nur hammer geil, aber ikke bin ja eh für solche Aktionen zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich ebenfalls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wird nachdem feuerwerk bestimmt noch jemanden inspiriert haben sowas ähnliches nochmal zu veranstalten =)


----------



## Haramann (18. Juli 2009)

styleo schrieb:


> wenn das du bist auf dem foto dann stand ich direkt neben dir =)




jaa das bin ich =D
der einzigste lvl 1 orc. bin aufm weg von durotar dahin 5 mal verkakt aber das wars mit wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (18. Juli 2009)

Ach du warst dieser "ich bin der einzige LVL 1 Orc hier" Typ. Hab dich auch gesehen bzw. gehört ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (18. Juli 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Ach du warst dieser "ich bin der einzige LVL 1 Orc hier" Typ. Hab dich auch gesehen bzw. gehört ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xDDD jaaa. wollte mich auf den videos von der masse unterscheidbar sein xD
waa aber eingeknüllt in wollknäule (Tauren) =D


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

Hat ijmd diese Signatur ich war dabei hochgeladen?


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

http://s1.directupload.net/images/090718/ivl3rdb5.jpg


----------



## Genker (18. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://s1.directupload.net/images/090718/ivl3rdb5.jpg


Ich danke dir!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Juli 2009)

würde mal wissen wie hoch die kosten waren 

das ist doch überbietbar


----------



## Seryma (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch mal kurz vorbeigeschaut, mit nem Untoten auf lvl 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habs aber nicht so laut verkündet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Therendor (18. Juli 2009)

He da gibts ja mittlerweile ne Signatur von dem Event, Wo oder wie bekomm ich die denn zustande?


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2009)

http://s1.directupload.net/images/090718/ivl3rdb5.jpg


----------



## Therendor (18. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://s1.directupload.net/images/090718/ivl3rdb5.jpg



Also stupides Kopieren des Links in die Signatur funktioniert irgendwie nich..
Andere Erklärungen?

Edit: alles klar.. grad rausgefunden^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2009)

leider hab ichs buchstaeblich VERPENNT, wollte umbedingt dabei sein


----------

